# Compare breeders in TX/OK



## CourtneyS (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi! We are looking at getting a Havanese puppy from a breeder in late may/early june. There are 2 good (NOT puppy-mill) breeders in our area, but one won't have a new litter until sept. I'd like a puppy at the beginning of the summer, when we are all home more and can concentrate on bonding/potty-training. I've had e-mail contact with the other breeder, and am impressed with her communication and care. I've also been impressed with a breeder in OK, who has been extremely helpful and informatitive as well. The OK breeder is about a 3 hour drive for us, where as the local one is about 30 min. They both do health screening/testing on their adults, and raise the puppies as part of their families. Both show the adults, and take care in placing their puppies with good homes (not just anyone who has the $$). My question is: The local breeder in TX wants $1800 for her puppies, where the OK breeder wants $1000 for the males and $1200 for the females. Right now, I am really leaning towards driving to OK- that's quite a bit of savings. And, like I said, I've been very impressed with her so far (she also provided references in my area, who gave her great reviews). Do you think the price difference is simply a reflection of the breeder's locations? Everything where I live is inflated price-wise, and I know OK is generally more affordable, does that apply to puppies as well? Any insight would be great, thanks! I'm really looking forward to adding a new little member to our family!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Courtney!
I know the breeders on the forum will have the answers you are looking for, but from my understanding the responsible breeders don't make "profits" from the pups-the $$ goes right back into the breeding program, which I'm sure is not cheap!! The puppies I've researched from reputable breeders in Fla. were $1800-$2000. Verify everything, don't just take their word for it. The parents info will be on the OFA website. Soaped pictures of the puppies (and parents) tell a lot also. I hope you find the puppy of your dreams-this breed is so special. Best of luck!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree with Beth - verify the health testing first. 
The OK breeder's prices are unusually low. I wonder if she is in a rush to find homes as fast as possible or if something is lacking. That doesn't mean either is the case, but just what makes me wonder the reason for the prices.


----------

